# Follow-up on visit to behaviorist vet



## Dechi

Here I will write what I work on with Merlin and his progress. It has been 4 days since our appointment.

I sent a video of Merlin being home alone to the vet.

http://youtu.be/ZImNihsxu4U

He was alone for 2.5 hours and didn't cry, he basically stayed in his bed, half alert most of the time. I don't think he can be qualified as having separation anxiety and I am awaiting their comments on the matter.

Now that I have been taught to recognize anxiety signs, I realize he is pretty much stressed and anxious all day long. He never sleeps during the day, he sometimes rests but is never asleep, raising his head at the slightest movement or noise. Lip licking, shaking hair, paw up in the air, swallowing and yawning (more than usual), ears back, stiff posture, looking right and left, these are some of the signs I now recognize. And he does them all the time.

So I feel bad for him even more. I was told that we wouldn't see the effect of his meds being up before the second week, so I can't wait to see if it will have an effect. I am convinced now that he needs more meds. Noone can go through life being so stressed all the time.

His fear of the tv is persisting. This is a new one, since last week. He started noticing the tv and being scared. He backs up to the kitchen but I don't let him. I call him back and tell him to go lie down in his bed and he does. I don't let him isolate himself.

I started working on giving him treats while Tamara goes in the office to play with her foraging toy. So far, not so good. I am not that good at it and he is still very afraid so we'll see. The fact that Tamara is always around, except when I put her in the office, complicates things. I can't just throw treats at him randomly, she'll get to them first everytime. So we have to keep it to planned session.

That's all the news for now.


----------



## twyla

Hi Dechi I am glad you are getting help with Merlin. I had a poodle, she was a smallsilver mini name Fannie who was like your Merlin, scared of everything and everyone. Fannie was much older, she was 8yrs old when I got her. 

Fannie was so scared of things she would poop and pee when she panicked, if we were outside she would bolt. With a lot of effort she did get better over time. 

You are lucky that Merlin is still young enough that with this kind of help he can have a wonderful life. 

I am going to suggest something else you could try, it's something I used working with my feral cats. It's called the Tellington Touch, I found it was a way I could connect with Fannie through my just my touch, at first it was scary for her but over time it was something I could do sitting on the couch with the other dogs around. 

Just a thought
Tellington TTouch Training™


----------



## MiniPoo

I think it is great that you have learned how to read him better and can recognize how anxious he is. That does not change his behavior, but I would image it helps you to more accurately gauge how he is feeling.

I cannot remember if you had Merlin tested for Addison's. The reason I bring it up (again) is because although a dog may not start off with this disease, if he is anxious all the time, I believe that it exhaust the adrenal glands and eventually he will not be able to create the cortisone he needs. So based on my experience, it would be good to check Merlin once in a while to see if this has happened to him.

You would not have to do the ATCH test right away (although this test is needed to confirm), but just take him to the vet, and after being there a while discussing his situation with the vet, have them do a blood draw and send it in for a test for cortisone levels. If the results show they are low, then a ATCH test is the next step.

I am sorry that Merlin is so scared all the time and that you have to put so much work into helping him. I hope the meds do kick in and give him--and you--some relief soon.


----------



## Streetcar

Merlin is so fortunate you are his person, Dechi, and it sounds like the behaviorist veterinarian is gifted in her ability to help owners come to perceive more about their dogs. You are very good at noticing what is going on with Merlin, and that can only help him in the long run.


----------



## Mfmst

It must be so hard to be Merlin! He relaxes for two seconds max in bed with Tamara. Does he ever sleep? Hope the behaviorist can find the sweet spot with medication.


----------



## lily cd re

Oh that is an anxious boy indeed! I hope you start to see real benefit from the medication adjustment soon. I am glad you got to the behaviorist sooner than later. Between the doctor's expertise and your astute observations and patient training I am sure he will make great strides. I would definitely do the main work with him with Tamara in a separate space so he can understand that he is your sole focus.


----------



## Dechi

Mfmst said:


> It must be so hard to be Merlin! He relaxes for two seconds max in bed with Tamara. Does he ever sleep? Hope the behaviorist can find the sweet spot with medication.


I don't think he ever sleeps all day, or not more than 1-2 minutes at a time. Sometimes he will sleep a little when he's with me on the sofa, but as soon as I move he opens his eyes.

Yes, I can't wait foe the meds to help a little more so he can relax !


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh how my heart just goes out to that little guy! Seeing that video really brings to reality what you are going through! Hope the meds are the help he needs!


----------



## Dechi

I sure hope it helps too ! Today he regressed. I'm wondering if the meds increase is having this effect. Probably not, but I am still wondering.


----------



## Dechi

Follow-up : as the behaviorist tech suggested, I stopped trying to wipe Merlin's feet when he came from outside. I had been wiping his feet systematically everytime he went outside. To keep the house as clean as possible, I bought a long carpet (2x8) that I lay in the kitchen, right by the door. 

It turns out the feet wiping was the problem. Simple, but I never thought of it. Probably the whole process, not just the feet wiping : the fact that I made him stop (he just wants to run inside and hide) was certainly a big factor.

So now I just open the door, turn my back and walk away and he comes running within 2 seconds. I sometimes have to mop the floor afterwards but I guess it's the price to pay for more sanity in this house...

The vet and tech looked at video of Merlin alone at home and agreed with me that he is doing well when alone, considering his high level of anxiety. He doesn't have separation anxiety. Let's hope it continues that way when I go back to work in a few weeks !

I see no effect of the increase in meds. The vet wants to wait until next week to increase again, which is the best avenue I think. The meds need a while to kick in.

Also I've been trying to change his food from raw to Fromm. I can't stand the raw anymore. It's going well, although he prefers the raw.

I do the 3-5 minutes sessions to give him treats everyday, but he was doing better at the clinic than here. I am not having much success. He is afraid of the kibble when I throw it and won't come close enough to me to get it from my hand. So I started using Tamara and he comes and gets it from my hand when she is there also. Forget about trying to make him look at me or sit for it, he is in a flee mode, every little noise makes him run away, including saying his name...

I have to wait for the meds to work, there isn't much more I can do at this point.

That's it for now !


----------



## Tiny Poodles

That sounds like good progress for such a short time.
If you don't mind my asking, if you don't want to do raw, why not freeze dried raw? My girls love it and do very well on it.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the update. It is great to see that you are looking at both ends (his and yours) of these issues. Remember that dogs are poor at generalizing so everything that changes will have to be dealt with in different places, times of day etc. Eventually it will all come around. 

As an example I have retaught all of lily's utility exercises and now that we are sure she totally understands what she is to do, we are now adding proofing to her training. This morning we added having Deb moving around, waving, clapping and getting close to lily and talking to her for the signal exercises. She obviously started out stressed and made mistakes, but I gave her corrections to show her she could do what she was supposed to. We got her to the point where she would ignore Deb being immediately to her left sitting on the floor and talking to her with her still doing the drop and then sit successfully. When Deb moved to Lily's right doing the same thing we had to go back to giving her an informative correction for ignoring the drop signal.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

That poor little fella just can't go to sleep, can he. He tries. He looks tired but just can't seem to relax at all. I feel so sorry for him having to live life like that. I do hope the meds can be adjusted to help more and that more of your loving care and professional guidance can help him to have at least some of his time that isn't spent being anxious. I wonder if it's not about abuse or lack of socializaton at all, but that he's just not wired right, plain and simple...something neurologically not put together right. I'd find it near impossible to watch him suffer like this day in and day out. I gotta hand it to you for your strength. You have made progress for sure...figuring out not to wipe his feet was insightful. Who would've thunk it? He's just scared of everything. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Dechi

Tiny Poodles said:


> That sounds like good progress for such a short time.
> If you don't mind my asking, if you don't want to do raw, why not freeze dried raw? My girls love it and do very well on it.


Freeze dried is very expensive here, a lot more than raw. Also I tried a sample and it had no success.

I am just looking for something convenient, now. I am tired of handling raw food.


----------



## Dechi

lily cd re said:


> Thanks for the update. It is great to see that you are looking at both ends (his and yours) of these issues. Remember that dogs are poor at generalizing so everything that changes will have to be dealt with in different places, times of day etc. Eventually it will all come around.


You just reminded me that we discussed the lack of generalization in dogs at the vet's. You're very right and this is something I have to remember and take into account.


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> That poor little fella just can't go to sleep, can he. He tries. He looks tired but just can't seem to relax at all. I feel so sorry for him having to live life like that. I do hope the meds can be adjusted to help more and that more of your loving care and professional guidance can help him to have at least some of his time that isn't spent being anxious. I wonder if it's not about abuse or lack of socializaton at all, but that he's just not wired right, plain and simple...something neurologically not put together right. I'd find it near impossible to watch him suffer like this day in and day out. I gotta hand it to you for your strength. You have made progress for sure...figuring out not to wipe his feet was insightful. Who would've thunk it? He's just scared of everything. It breaks my heart.


You know, sometimes I think he would be better off crossing the rainbow bridge. But then I think about how happy he is every morning when he gets up, every night when he goes to bed and how much he loves going for walks and smelling and running free. Or lying on my lap or my daughters, one of the few places he can relax. That's when I know life is still worth it for him. 

The vet told me they had a similar case, severe anxiety, and they managed to find the right dosage and it improved the dogs life tremendously.

I also think his brain is not wired right. I consider he has a mental problem, just like a person with generalized anxiety.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Dechi said:


> You know, sometimes I think he would be better off crossing the rainbow bridge. But then I think about how happy he is every morning when he gets up, every night when he goes to bed and how much he loves going for walks and smelling and running free. Or lying on my lap or my daughters, one of the few places he can relax. That's when I know life is still worth it for him.
> 
> The vet told me they had a similar case, severe anxiety, and they managed to find the right dosage and it improved the dogs life tremendously.
> 
> I also think his brain is not wired right. I consider he has a mental problem, just like a person with generalized anxiety.


Oh my...what your vet told you sound promising. AND those moments of happiness you describe are wonderful. I only wish he could have his day filled with those. I didn't realize quite right that he had as many happy times as you describe. You are remarkable to be trying so hard with him. I'm crossing my fingers that just the right dosage or drug will be found to improve his whole feeling. My heart goes out to him and you. 

Yes, dogs don't generalize very well until they've had a lot of training...practice switching things up. Then they sort of get onto it. But yes, one thing in one location, one context is entirely different in another to an inexperienced dog. This is why dogs can actually learn quite well that _this_ couch is okay to lie on but not that other one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> Freeze dried is very expensive here, a lot more than raw. Also I tried a samole and it had no success.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just looking for something convenient, now. I am tired of handling raw food.



You couldn't get a large order shipped from the US? It isn't cheap by any means, but for a small dog not so bad. And it is as convenient as kibble. And the shipping weight wouldn't be bad.
Primal and Northwest Naturals are the two brands that we are using now. I am with you on regular raw - I could not handle the yuck factor!


----------



## Dechi

I'll have to check again into freeze dried. Having anything shipped from te US now is not advisable with the canadian dollar value. Everything costs 30% more plus shipping and customs, we end up paying double what you would pay.

I'll check my pet store near by. There is one that carries one or two brands. Maybe I miscalculated. But there's also the fact that he didn't want to eat it. We'll see.


----------



## kayla_baxter

I manage a store in Ottawa and can tell you that freeze drieds like Stella and chewy's will run you $37.99 and up for 15oz, Orijen starts at $31.99 I believe for 16oz and I think primal is in the $35 range for 14oz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

kayla_baxter said:


> I manage a store in Ottawa and can tell you that freeze drieds like Stella and chewy's will run you $37.99 and up for 15oz, Orijen starts at $31.99 I believe for 16oz and I think primal is in the $35 range for 14oz.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They range from around $28.00 -$32.00 a bag here (online, probably more in the stores). A small toy would probably eat about one bag a month give or take. Not sure because I have two, they also eat Ziwipeak and fresh food.


----------



## lily cd re

Dechi said:


> The vet told me they had a similar case, severe anxiety, and they managed to find the right dosage and it improved the dogs life tremendously.
> 
> I also think his brain is not wired right. I consider he has a mental problem, just like a person with generalized anxiety.


Who knows, maybe he had a brain injury at some point and maybe he really is wired a bit wrong. if that is the case and medication helps him live a good life then you are doing the right and honorable things he needs. Sometimes we get the things we need even if they aren't what we thought we wanted. Maybe forging a relationship with him where he relaxes will help you find your own way of settling your inner peace. I know Lily did that for me. Helping her to learn to settle made me do so too.


----------



## janet6567

Poor little Merlin. . .I hope the medication starts working for him. He does look so anxious.


----------



## patk

thanks for the progress report. hoping the medication kicks in. i know myself i dislike longterm medication. but in a case like this, it may well be that merlin will have to be on medication all his life in order to relax enough to fully enjoy life. it's true of some human beings, too. i think we have to be grateful for the opportunity to be happy. you are certainly helping to provide that; not everyone is capable of doing so.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oops, I just saw the video, and I have to tell you that it looks fine to me - that's exactly what Teaka looks like when she is home alone with Timi. I guess you just get accustomed to it when you have an anxious dog, and it doesn't bother you.
Now, when I take Timi out and leave her home alone, that is a really sad thing to see. If she were a younger dog, I would be paying the thousands for a behaviorist, and have her on meds. My biggest fear is that one day it is going to kill her, and I will forever have to live with the guilt. But what can I do - Timi doesn't deserve to never leave the house, and Teaka is too old to start messing with meds...
Anyhow my point about Merlin is that to some degree you are just going to get used to "his ways" and not fret about it - there will probably be a middle ground where his improvement and your acclimation meet that you can both live happily in?


----------



## Dechi

There is a lot that I don't mind, like that behavior when he's alone. Of course, it's sad, but it doesn't affect me.

What does affect me is having a dog that is scared of coming to me, of being petted, of taking treats, of playing, etc. These are all the good parts of having a dog.

Right now, Merlin is in the house with us, be he's in his own terrifying world and we don't have a big part in it.

At least he expects every scheduled part of his day and he's happy about it. If I had a schedule for every minute of the day, he would do so much better. But that isn't possible, nobody can do that.

I have been on sick leave from work for almost 1 year and I am going back in may. I never expected him to take so long to adjust. But the sad truth is I won't have as much time for him anymore. I hope he doesn't regress.

Merlin is nothing like a normal dog. He could have been a total disappointment but I try to see the good sides of him, and hope that there are better days coming. All I'm asking is that he not be scared of me anymore, inside the house. He's fine outside off leash, but we can't live our lives outside in the park...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> There is a lot that I don't mind, like that behavior when he's alone. Of course, it's sad, but it doesn't affect me.
> 
> What does affect me is having a dog that is scared of coming to me, of being petted, of taking treats, of playing, etc. These are all the good parts of having a dog.
> 
> Right now, Merlin is in the house with us, be he's in his own terrifying world and we don't have a big part in it.
> 
> At least he expects every scheduled part of his day and he's happy about it. If I had a schedule for every minute of the day, he would do so much better. But that isn't possible, nobody can do that.
> 
> I have been on sick leave from work for almost 1 year and I am going back in may. I never expected him to take so long to adjust. But the sad truth is I won't have as much time for him anymore. I hope he doesn't regress.
> 
> Merlin is nothing like a normal dog. He could have been a total disappointment but I try to see the good sides of him, and hope that there are better days coming. All I'm asking is that he not be scared of me anymore, inside the house. He's fine outside off leash, but we can't live our lives outside in the park...



I feel sure that the day will come when he isn't scared of you anymore - and the good news is that when you win over such a dog, you will have a love so fervent, like you have never known before, believe me, that is how it happens!
Oh, and you just reminded me that Teaka wouldn't take treats when she was young either - I remember being so frustrated - "how am I going to train a puppy who won't take treats"! But it happened - I guess from watching her sisters. Not sure when it changed about the treats, but these days she gets all of her meals hand fed. There is always a second or two hesitation before she takes it, but that is very different from when she was young and would just turn her head!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh I'm so sorry Dechi, poor Merlin. I didn't even know he was having issues ( I miss so much on here). I will read on for updates and will pray that you will be able to get this figured out for him. Gentle {{hugs}} for your precious baby. ❤


----------



## Dechi

TrixieTreasure said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Dechi, poor Merlin. I didn't even know he was having issues ( I miss so much on here). I will read on for updates and will pray that you will be able to get this figured out for him. Gentle {{hugs}} for your precious baby. ❤


Thanks Kathy. I have a few posts on his issues. I always knew he had them, just didn't know it was so severe and would take so long to fix.


----------



## Dechi

F/U : day 11 after we went to the behaviorist and I increased his meds to 10 mg per day in two doses instead of 7,5 mg in one dose.

There have been some new behaviors today ! I will make a list so I don't forget about his progress. I will report it to the vet when I send my email later this week. All of these are first times for him. Things that he's never done before, at all.

1. He played in the kitchen while I was working on my computer on the kitchen table. He was playing with the rug, somI got him a toy and he played with it. He was happy laying on the rug, in the sun, rolling on his back and mouthing his toy.

2. He went into my daughter's room for a few seconds.

3. We threw him a toy and instead of running away, he took it in his mouth and played with it.

4. He moved his toy around in his mouth from the living room to the kitchen.

Maybe others that I am missing and will add later.

This was a great day, he was so happy !


----------



## Muggles

That is such great news Dechi!


----------



## twyla

Very cool Dechi, I am glad Merlin starting to relax


----------



## Streetcar

Fantastic day, Merlin and Dechi !!!!!! What a _big_ list for him!


----------



## lily cd re

That is great news. I think you are seeing the beginnings of how he will be more responsive with meds on board to help him cope with his anxieties and fears.


----------



## Dechi

F/U : day 12 after visit.

We had a very special moment this morning. I sat on the floor and was trying to entice him to play. He was happy so I thought he might want to. So he started running around the kitchen and under the table like a lunatic, coming back to me, running to my lap and surprise ! When I started rough playing with him, pretend hitting and pushing him around a bit, he got even crazier and ran faster ! My daughter was also watching and we laughed so much ! It lasted at least 5 minutes and it was the happiest moment we ever had in the house !


----------



## Beaches

So happy for all of you


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Wow, that's great to hear. Zoomies! He got the zoomies! Whoo hoo!


----------



## patk

read a great article recently about teaching kids with behavioral problems. one of the messages was that in the right environment, the brain can retrain itself to some extent. as lily cd re pointed out awhile back, much of what scientists first learned about our brains came from studying dogs (yes, i know, i don't want to go into how that research was done; not ready for that). on can say, same basic setup. 

so i'm just wondering if, over time, your little guy's brain, with the help of medication and the right environment, will also retrain itself a bit. the most important factor in the retraining for kids is not possible with dogs - that is, getting the child to talk about what matters, is scary, etc., and then about what needs to happen for things to be better - but a nourishing environment is also critical. you are the nourishing environment for merlin, and that's really inspiring.


----------



## Streetcar

Merlin had the zoomies, Merlin had the zoomies, MERLIN HAD THE ZOOM-flippin'-OOMIES YAY!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Dechi said:


> F/U : day 11 after we went to the behaviorist and I increased his meds to 10 mg per day in two doses instead of 7,5 mg in one dose.
> 
> There have been some new behaviors today ! I will make a list so I don't forget about his progress. I will report it to the vet when I send my email later this week. All of these are first times for him. Things that he's never done before, at all.
> 
> 1. He played in the kitchen while I was working on my computer on the kitchen table. He was playing with the rug, somI got him a toy and he played with it. He was happy laying on the rug, in the sun, rolling on his back and mouthing his toy.
> 
> 2. He went into my daughter's room for a few seconds.
> 
> 3. We threw him a toy and instead of running away, he took it in his mouth and played with it.
> 
> 4. He moved his toy around in his mouth from the living room to the kitchen.
> 
> Maybe others that I am missing and will add later.
> 
> This was a great day, he was so happy !


SO happy that you and Merlin had a great day!❤


----------



## Dechi

patk said:


> read a great article recently about teaching kids with behavioral problems. one of the messages was that in the right environment, the brain can retrain itself to some extent. as lily cd re pointed out awhile back, much of what scientists first learned about our brains came from studying dogs (yes, i know, i don't want to go into how that research was done; not ready for that). on can say, same basic setup.
> 
> so i'm just wondering if, over time, your little guy's brain, with the help of medication and the right environment, will also retrain itself a bit. the most important factor in the retraining for kids is not possible with dogs - that is, getting the child to talk about what matters, is scary, etc., and then about what needs to happen for things to be better - but a nourishing environment is also critical. you are the nourishing environment for merlin, and that's really inspiring.


That's interesting Patk ! I didn't know they used dogs for such research. I sure hope Merlin's brain retrains itself. Something is happening right now, that's for sure !

No matter what is it, I am gladly taking it and enjoying it !


----------



## Dechi

I got the okay from the vet. We're increasing his morning dose to 7,5 mg (+2,5mg) and keeping the night dose at 5mg.

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Dechi

F/U : it's been 5 days since the increase to 7,5 mg. 

There hasn't been anymore changes since the ones I wrote about. He is still afraid of taking kibbles, he runs away when I throw it and won't come to get it, so I can't work on anything they asked me to. Even outside, he runs away.

He is still very scared of the tv (new fear from about 6 weeks ago) and he won't play at all in the living room when the tv is on. He is afraid to even go to his doggy bed because it's near the tv. I have to order him and then he goes. I started exposing him to the tv more, although the tech told me to let him be. I did just that, and put a bed away from the tv for him as she suggested, but he just paces and paces endlessly, and never goes in it anyways. So I figured might as well try something else. I take him in my arms and put him close to the tv while it's on and sit him on the tv table. I stay by his side and make sure he's okay. He doesn't shake, he doesn't look lift or right, but his mouth is slightly open and he is a bit stiff, which means he's anxious.

The weather is nice, so I started going outside with the dogs. Contrary to when we go on walks, he treats our backyard like the inside of the house, ie he is afraid of me and won't come near me. So if I sit on the patio, he mostly goes down the stairs, then comes up, gets scared if anything moves, goes down again, etc. If I work outside, he follows me from a distance, but doesn't come close.

Sigh... I don't know if we'll ever see the end of this. It is so hard to understand. Why be totally relaxed outside when we're at the park, and act like a total looney when he's in his own backyard ?

I'll write to the vets next week, I don't know what they'll think. Maybe there's just nothing that will work for him.


----------



## lily cd re

I can feel your frustration and if he can feel it too that could be part of his continuing fearfulness, but I know you also really truly want him to have a happy relaxed life. Is there something that is different about you when out at a park?

I think writing to the behaviorist and explaining what has worked and what hasn't will be important for you.


----------



## Dechi

I might be a little more relaxed at the park. But he is the same with my daughter, and she is totally relaxed.

I should have said that he is better now coming in the house, since I don't try to wipe his paws every time and Imjust let him go. Today it was raining so I had to do it amd it wasn't as bad as before, although he is still very hesitant to come in and scared if I stay near the door.

Maybe he is a case where he should go in somebody else's house for training. I wonder if I could find a trainer like that.


----------



## fjm

I think I would not try to make him face his fears, especially by holding him close to the things he is afraid of. I think I might avoid someone who did that to me, and I would understand that it was done with the best of intentions... Is it the sound of the television that worries him, or the moving pictures? Can you make him a safe place somewhere that he can retreat to when he is afraid? Or even (extreme, I know!) stop watching TV for a while?


----------



## ericwd9

I truly hope *this* is not so:
Human and dog psychology are very similar as are their brain chemistry.
Prolonged anxiety can cause changes in brain chemistry that are permanent. This might mean that fear responses and stresses are exacerbated. These exaggerated responses to specific experiences can be severe. In most individuals the condition becomes worse and more manifest. Removing the specific causes of anxiety can help in the short term. Treatment (for humans) would be drug therapy (SSRIs?) and psychological counseling to help the individual with strategies to find their way around the problems. Most humans do not get *over* these, they find ways around. 

In the case of a dog you would have to lead the dog around the problem. Speak to your vet. Drugs might help.

I hope this will just be a stage in development and will be only a memory in time.
Eric


----------



## Dechi

fjm said:


> I think I would not try to make him face his fears, especially by holding him close to the things he is afraid of. I think I might avoid someone who did that to me, and I would understand that it was done with the best of intentions... Is it the sound of the television that worries him, or the moving pictures? Can you make him a safe place somewhere that he can retreat to when he is afraid? Or even (extreme, I know!) stop watching TV for a while?


I made him comfortable going on walks by making him face his fears. I made him walk close to cars, screaming kids, big trucks. At first he was soooo fearful, but now he goes pass it without even flinching. I also exposed him to noises he was afraid of. For days, 2-3 minutes at a time, I would make a specific noise near him. After 2-3 weeks he was okay with it.

That's why I decided to make him face his tv fear. I figured it worked very well in the past, so why not with the tv ? He first startles at a loud sound, then looks at the image and gets more scared. So it's both.

As for not watching tv, I wouldn't usually mind but I have been housebound the last year and when I am not feeling well, I can't read, I can't go for a walk, basically that's all I can do besides sleeping. I need it or I'll go nuts.

Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dechi

ericwd9 said:


> I truly hope *this* is not so:
> Human and dog psychology are very similar as are their brain chemistry.
> Prolonged anxiety can cause changes in brain chemistry that are permanent. This might mean that fear responses and stresses are exacerbated. These exaggerated responses to specific experiences can be severe. In most individuals the condition becomes worse and more manifest. Removing the specific causes of anxiety can help in the short term. Treatment (for humans) would be drug therapy (SSRIs?) and psychological counseling to help the individual with strategies to find their way around the problems. Most humans do not get *over* these, they find ways around.
> 
> In the case of a dog you would have to lead the dog around the problem. Speak to your vet. Drugs might help.
> 
> I hope this will just be a stage in development and will be only a memory in time.
> Eric


Thanks for the insight. I sure hope it's not permanent.

Merlin has been on an anti-anxiety drug for 7-8 months now. He is treated by a behaviorist vet for his psychological problems and by a regular vet for the rest. I also have behavioral therapy to do with him, prescribed by the vet (which I can't do because he is afraid of the kibbles ore treats I use, he runs away). We're still adjusting his meds, hence this post.

Next steps, in a few (many) months,if this doesn't work, is to get help from a trainer who has experience with fearful-anxious dogs.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

It's been shown that desensitization and counter conditioning is more effective than flooding. (where you force an animal up close to what he's afraid of) This runs the risk of causing something called learned helplessness. They may appear to be unafraid because they stop reacting. But inside they're still terrified. If you had a phobia of spiders and someone locked you in a closet full of millions of spiders so you had no chance of escape, you'd give up and stop trying to run out. You'd stop reacting altogether eventually. It wouldn't make you like spiders any better. 

I would not force your dog up close to the TV and follow the advice of your behaviorist. Watch your TV but let little Merlin choose where he feels safest to lie down. Sometimes just listening to the noise of the TV from a "safer" distance will help get him gradually more use to it. You could feed him his dinner somewhere far enough away that he hears the TV but isn't so intensely afraid of it. Pair the food with the thing he's afraid of. I know you say he isn't interested in treats or food but all animals need to eat to survive so food is a primary reinforcer. That is, if the dog is hungry and the food is tasty.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> I made him comfortable going on walks by making him face his fears. I made him walk close to cars, screaming kids, big trucks. At first he was soooo fearful, but now he goes pass it without even flinching. I also exposed him to noises he was afraid of. For days, 2-3 minutes at a time, I would make a specific noise near him. After 2-3 weeks he was okay with it.
> 
> That's why I decided to make him face his tv fear. I figured it worked very well in the past, so why not with the tv ? He first startles at a loud sound, then looks at the image and gets more scared. So it's both.
> 
> As for not watching tv, I wouldn't usually mind but I have been housebound the last year and when I am not feeling well, I can't read, I can't go for a walk, basically that's all I can do besides sleeping. I need it or I'll go nuts.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, I appreciate it.



Couldn't you have him sit on the sofa with you while you watch TV? Or if that is too close for him, leave the tv running and do something he likes with him in the next room, and then see if he will follow you into the living room?
I agree that forcing them to be near something that they are anxious about is a bad idea. On walks, at least he could take comfort in the fact that he was walking away from the thing that scared him.


----------



## Dechi

Tiny Poodles said:


> Couldn't you have him sit on the sofa with you while you watch TV? Or if that is too close for him, leave the tv running and do something he likes with him in the next room, and then see if he will follow you into the living room?
> I agree that forcing them to be near something that they are anxious about is a bad idea. On walks, at least he could take comfort in the fact that he was walking away from the thing that scared him.


All he wants is to sit with us all the time. And then he is okay. But he is not learning anything, he's just avoiding. 

I haven't forced anything in 6 weeks, and there is 0% improvement. That's why I tried bringing him closer. Maybe it's a bad idea, I'll look into it. But like I said, it worked with the noise he was afraid of. Maybe there is a right way to do it. I'm not saying mine is.


----------



## Dechi

Poodlebeguiled said:


> It's been shown that desensitization and counter conditioning is more effective than flooding. (where you force an animal up close to what he's afraid of) This runs the risk of causing something called learned helplessness. They may appear to be unafraid because they stop reacting. But inside they're still terrified. If you had a phobia of spiders and someone locked you in a closet full of millions of spiders so you had no chance of escape, you'd give up and stop trying to run out. You'd stop reacting altogether eventually. It wouldn't make you like spiders any better.
> 
> I would not force your dog up close to the TV and follow the advice of your behaviorist. Watch your TV but let little Merlin choose where he feels safest to lie down. Sometimes just listening to the noise of the TV from a "safer" distance will help get him gradually more use to it. You could feed him his dinner somewhere far enough away that he hears the TV but isn't so intensely afraid of it. Pair the food with the thing he's afraid of. I know you say he isn't interested in treats or food but all animals need to eat to survive so food is a primary reinforcer. That is, if the dog is hungry and the food is tasty.


Where he eats he hears the tv but doesn't see it. He is very nervous when eating, and he won't eat, he'll run away, if anybody moves too much, or walks near him, or if there is a noise. I really can't use food at all with him. It's a big part of my frustration.

At the vets, I don't know why, he was taking the tech's treats, and going to her. Maybe because it was close to dinner time and because he didn't have anywhere else to go.

He sure is very hard to work with. Never in a million years I would have thought this was possible. Not after 7-8 months of good care.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> All he wants is to sit with us all the time. And then he is okay. But he is not learning anything, he's just avoiding.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't forced anything in 6 weeks, and there is 0% improvement. That's why I tried bringing him closer. Maybe it's a bad idea, I'll look into it. But like I said, it worked with the noise he was afraid of. Maybe there is a right way to do it. I'm not saying mine is.



Well if he is comfortable sitting with you watching the TV, how about sliding the sofa six inches closer to the tv everyday? 
The goal is to start where he is completely comfortable and then so gradually increase the thing that he is anxious about that he is still able to maintain that same level of comfort.


----------



## lily cd re

*At the vets, I don't know why, he was taking the tech's treats, and going to her. Maybe because it was close to dinner time and because he didn't have anywhere else to go.

*The tech doesn't have an emotional investment in Merlin. She can come across as very neutral because he has no prior experience with her.

Also as I've said earlier I've worked with rescues where it took a year to see significant changes. An OTCh handler I know has a rescued BC who still can be fearful under certain circumstances after years of her working very patiently with him.


----------



## MiniPoo

I have been reading/listening to a book about a person training her dog for SAR work, and I don't know if this extract from the book will help Merlin but I found the story interesting.

Apparently her dog Puzzle became terrified when first confronted with someone the dog knew by scent and vision but person was dressed up in full fireman gear. When the guy came over to the dog, the dog peed itself in submission and tried to run away. 

What the owner of the dog did was buy a second hand fireman outfit and take it home and threw it in the grass in the backyard. Her other dogs (Pomeranians) surrounded and finally sniffed it but Puzzle stayed away.

Then she moved the outfit to the chair on the patio and left it there for a while, again just letting the dogs visit it when they wanted. Then she started wearing the suit to do her weeding and other gardening, allowing the dogs to come around when they wanted. (She may have carried treats) She even worked in the front yard of the house (where neighbors looked on curiously) and picked up her mail in the suit.

Finally Puzzle just started ignoring the suit, and she didn't have to wear it anymore. Fireman suits were no longer something for Puzzle to be afraid of.

In this example, Puzzle was not forced to confront the suit but was just exposed to it indirectly very many many times from a distance and Puzzle was allowed to back off when she needed. Finally the suit was just something around the house that she knew and was not afraid of.

Frequent non-threatening exposure seems to be the key. If you only have one TV in one room, that may not be enough exposure. Can you turn off the sound to see if the changing pictures are the most fearful. Does he react the same to the sound of a radio in the kitchen?

I know Merlin is super afraid and more difficult to deal with than one dog who reacted strongly to a fireman's suit, but if this story is not helpful to you, I hope it at least gave you a chuckle.


----------



## TeamPoodle

Dechi said:


> He sure is very hard to work with. Never in a million years I would have thought this was possible. Not after 7-8 months of good care.


I know this has been a very frustrating process for you, but you are doing a great job! Seeing Merlin's more recent videos, he's SO much better than when you brought him home. He's thriving under your care and learning to be a happy dog. Yes, it has been 8-ish months, but think about the fact that the breeder had him for twice that amount of time. Give yourself at least another 8 months before you find your efforts fruitless. (because he is doing better, he just needs more time).

I know it is frustrating, I've had Riley for 6 months and he's got stuff to work through too. Yesterday I was at my parents' house and their little tpoo never stopped wagging her tail the entire time I was there. It made me sad because Riley rarely wags his tail. It made me sad when we took him to an event last week and the first half of the event he had his tail tucked and was hiding behind me. Every other dog there was happy, friendly towards humans and other dogs, and enjoying themselves, and here was my little mpoo clearly wishing he was elsewhere. It made me wish for a "normal" dog, it really did. So I get it, Riley's not as fearful as Merlin and I know you're working through a lot more with him, but I understand the feelings and frustrations to an extent. I just try to see the little joys in every day, all the little milestones he makes and celebrate those. Like at the event, when finally he perked up and enjoyed himself, my heart almost burst with joy. It isn't always easy, but Riley is worth it. And so is Merlin :love2:


----------



## lisasgirl

Does Merlin still play with his toys a little bit? That could be a more fun thing to focus on for now.


----------



## Dechi

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well if he is comfortable sitting with you watching the TV, how about sliding the sofa six inches closer to the tv everyday?
> The goal is to start where he is completely comfortable and then so gradually increase the thing that he is anxious about that he is still able to maintain that same level of comfort.


That's a good idea. I'll bring a chair in the living room and sit closer to the tv with him a few minutes a day.


----------



## Dechi

lily cd re said:


> *At the vets, I don't know why, he was taking the tech's treats, and going to her. Maybe because it was close to dinner time and because he didn't have anywhere else to go.
> 
> *The tech doesn't have an emotional investment in Merlin. She can come across as very neutral because he has no prior experience with her.
> 
> Also as I've said earlier I've worked with rescues where it took a year to see significant changes. An OTCh handler I know has a rescued BC who still can be fearful under certain circumstances after years of her working very patiently with him.


You're probably right. I know I should be more patient. It's just so hard having a dog you love being scared of you...


----------



## Dechi

MiniPoo, thanks for the story, that was precious ! I might use it for other stuff. He is afraid mostly of the sound, it makes him look for where it's coming from, then he sees the image, and then he is scared more.

Sometimes I play music in the house and he's okay.

Poodleteam, what you said is exactly how I feel. I know it's been hard for you too. And you're right, we have to focus on the good things, every little one of them. Today we went to the park again and he was such a good boy ! Happy, running, barking at me to play and running in circles around me ! He made me laugh and we were both happy. I love the little dude so much !


----------



## Dechi

lisasgirl said:


> Does Merlin still play with his toys a little bit? That could be a more fun thing to focus on for now.


It depends. He hasn't been playing much the past two days. And he still hasn't played with us and the toys. As soon as we pick up something and wave it or toss it, he runs away. Even with food, same thing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> That's a good idea. I'll bring a chair in the living room and sit closer to the tv with him a few minutes a day.



If you are comfortable in the chair, it would be great if you spent significant time watching from there with him, and move the chair six inches closer once a day. I guess eventually you will get too close to the tv to enjoy watching it, so perhaps you could use that as your computer time while the tv is on?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Question - since outside at the park is his happy place, have you ever tried sitting on the ground with him there and playing with toys and feeding him treats? If you could get that behavior down pat at the park, perhaps you could transition him to doing it at home?


----------



## Dechi

Tiny Poodles said:


> Question - since outside at the park is his happy place, have you ever tried sitting on the ground with him there and playing with toys and feeding him treats? If you could get that behavior down pat at the park, perhaps you could transition him to doing it at home?


Good idea ! I'll bring treats next time. I do sit down or lie down sometimes when I get tired, and he stands near me or lies down and rolls in the grass. When he wants me to get up, he barks at me and runs in circles around me like a lunatic !


----------



## lily cd re

Dechi said:


> You're probably right. I know I should be more patient. It's just so hard having a dog you love being scared of you...


I get it! I got Lily when she was seven weeks old and she was always the dog I wanted, but when she was young she spent a lot more time with BF than me. She liked him better in many ways. She and I actively disliked each other at various times while at the same time loving each other. She rarely wagged her tail for me until well after her first birthday.


----------



## MiniPoo

I can play Netflix on my tablet via the house wifi. If you can get something like that set up, you could play it anywhere in the house at any volume level. Let him see the tablet turned off, then turn it on with mute, then add the talking.

Just an idea. You could do the same thing with a laptop and a DVD.

I think Tiny Poodles gave you a very good idea about getting closer to watch tv.


----------



## Dechi

MiniPoo said:


> I can play Netflix on my tablet via the house wifi. If you can get something like that set up, you could play it anywhere in the house at any volume level. Let him see the tablet turned off, then turn it on with mute, then add the talking.
> 
> Just an idea. You could do the same thing with a laptop and a DVD.
> 
> I think Tiny Poodles gave you a very good idea about getting closer to watch tv.


This is a good plan, but actually my tv is hooked on a home cinema, which means the noise is louder and more realistic than a tablet or a computer would make. I'll try showing him a video on my tablet though, maybe a video of a poodle playing...


----------



## Dechi

As I said I moved one of his beds up the stairs near the kitchen, so he could get away from the tv. Well, tonight he lifted his leg and peed on it ! I figure the change got him stressed and he was confused. I'll have to watch him tomorrow and maybe leave his belly band on during the day, just so he doesn't keep doing it.

The bed is in the washer right now and it won't be coming back for a while...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dechi said:


> As I said I moved one of his beds up the stairs near the kitchen, so he could get away from the tv. Well, tonight he lifted his leg and peed on it ! I figure the change got him stressed and he was confused. I'll have to watch him tomorrow and maybe leave his belly band on during the day, just so he doesn't keep doing it.
> 
> The bed is in the washer right now and it won't be coming back for a while...



Or he thought that someone was trying to "steal" his bed and he wanted to mark it "MINE!"


----------



## ericwd9

Dechi said:


> This is a good plan, but actually my tv is hooked on a home cinema, which means the noise is louder and more realistic than a tablet or a computer would make. I'll try showing him a video on my tablet though, maybe a video of a poodle playing...


Good home cinema has sub sonic and ultrasonic sounds that can frighten a dog.
Eric


----------



## Dechi

ericwd9 said:


> Good home cinema has sub sonic and ultrasonic sounds that can frighten a dog.
> Eric


True, maybe I'll turn the subwoofer off for a while to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## fjm

Ah - if it is sub-woofing at a sensitive dog I can see why it might cause problems!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

lily cd re said:


> I get it! I got Lily when she was seven weeks old and she was always the dog I wanted, but when she was young she spent a lot more time with BF than me. She liked him better in many ways. She and I actively disliked each other at various times while at the same time loving each other. She rarely wagged her tail for me until well after her first birthday.



You know, now that you made me think about it, Taylee was the last puppy that I got that I had that instant "I knew you in another life" connection with. Tangee, Teaka, and Timi were all relationships that for one reason or another needed time to grow and develop - but yes they sure did - and I know that I don't have to tell you how deep and perfect a relationship each one became!


----------



## Dechi

F/U : it's been about 4-5 weeks since our visit. I wrote to the vet this week that we didn't have much change and Merlin was pretty stable. The tech wrote back saying Dr Demontigny would be back next week and she would talk tomher regarding a med increase.

BUT, since then Merlin has been making slight improvements. He is starting to be a little more self assured. He now goes in and out the door like a champ. He can stand staying on the patio witout bolting every time we move a finger. 5 times out of 10 he will tolerate me petting him on the head without running away, when standing on the ground.

He playbows a lot, does the zoomies, plays with his toys on the rug in the kitchen, and steals the parrot toys. He comes towards me and steps on me if I lay on the ground. He will also stay by my side. He sits most of the times when I ask him, and he shakes hands if I ask him. He is always licking, licking, licking, clothes, my ioad, my hands, whatever he can get his tongue on. At least they are not wet kisses, I don't like that at all...

He still is afraid of the tv, but a tiny bit less. He won't steadily take treats but maybe 7 times out of 10. I am not starting the training program until he's good with that. There is no point to it.

He peed in the living room, near his bed again. I don't know when or why. He is being watched for that.

So I won't increase his meds for now. And not ever if he stays this way and continues to improve.

I am pretty happy and proud of him !


----------



## Mfmst

That is a very good report!!! Merlin has made a lot of progress. Dogs are funny with audio. Buck pays little attention to t.v., however something about the audio on my iPad is an instant magnet or irritant. Can't tell which.


----------



## lily cd re

Thanks for the update!


----------



## JudyD

Sounds like solid progress! Yay, Merlin and Dechi!


----------



## Streetcar

This is a good update, Dechi! Up to 7 out of 10 times taking treats, too. That's a real improvement along with staying beside you so much. The licking seems like he is saying I'm trying to get better, I really am . And you are, Merlin, sweet boy, you surely are.


----------



## Muggles

Such great progress! Keep going Merlin, you little trooper!


----------



## Dechi

Update, three years later. Merlin is still on his meds. He has made subtle improvements since the last update, but mostly I have learned to work around his anxiety and it has become so much a part of me I don’t even know I am doing it anymore.

He is and will remain a fearful dog. Even on medication, if he feels threatened, he will bite. This, combined with his high anxiety, make him a very difficult dog to board anywhere. I am still the only person he will go to, along with my daughter (who doesn’t live with me anymore). So I do worry about him a lot.

He and Beckie are very close, always close to each other. He still flees if I walk near him, or if I move an object close to him, but he will come to me on his own for stuff he likes, such as getting the last little bit of my morning toast, or getting his teeth brushed (yes, both my dogs love having their teeth brushed). He will also let my son pet him. He will play with toys inside and outside, and bow play with me.

Strangely, in the past year he has developed separation anxiety. Or rather it is manifesting in a different way, ie whining. He whines when left alone (without Beckie mostly) and always whines loudly every time I come back.

So he’s basically been medicated for 4 years. His coat, which used to be nice and soft, now looks like and old teddy bear fur. It’s very sad. His nose is very, very dry, permanently. These are side effects from the medication. I can’t help but wonder what else is going on in his body that isn’t visible. So I am going to give him a break, see how it goes, and then probably see the vet to try some other medication if need be. I will be doing for him what I would do for myself.

But what I am hoping for, is that 4 years of medication have forged his brain a little differently, and that he will not lose what he has gained. I will do it very slowly so he doesn’t get worse from it but I know there is a turbulence period to be expected. I’ve talked about this with the vet.

He had his regular dose this morning and I will lower tonight’s dose and go like this for a while.

I’ve weened him off in the past and gone back, but he had been on the medication for a much shorter period. I am hoping this time, it will be okay. If it doesn’t work, at least I will have given his body a break from being constantly medicated.

I’m not taking this lightly, I’ve given it a lot of thoughts and research and it’s been on my mind for many months.


----------



## lily cd re

You are a beautiful person for having done all of the hard and thoughtful work you have done with Merlin. Every time you write about him and I think about all of the different things you have tried and all of your patience I think about how lucky he is to have been found by you. Not many people would be so persistent as you have been.


----------



## Skylar

I think you are wise to give the medication a break, weaning off very slowly with the help of your vet. I do hope the medication has helped rewire his brain so he remains less anxious without it. Fingers crossed for good luck. 

I also wonder what else the medication is doing to his body. Whether it’s prescribed medication or herbs and supplements, if they have a positive benefit, they may also have negative ones and we have to determine what is the best choice. You have Merlins best interest at heart.


----------



## Dechi

Thank you Catherine for your kind words. 

Thank you Skylar. I do have his best interest at heart. I could never let him go to anyone else, he needs special care that I feel not everyone can give a dog.

I forgot to say, it almost took a whole year after we moved (so 3 years overall), but he doesn’t mind the tv 99% of the time now !


----------



## Streetcar

Merlin is so so so very fortunate the Universe brought you two together. As a person of faith, your lives together strengthen my beliefs.


----------



## Dechi

Streetcar said:


> Merlin is so so so very fortunate the Universe brought you two together. As a person of faith, your lives together strengthen my beliefs.


Ohhh, thank you, that is so nice of you to say !


----------



## Carolinek

Merlin is so lucky to have landed with you, and I applaud you for sticking with him. I’m sure it hasn’t been easy. 
I hope the med holiday goes well, please let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Charmed

Your saga with Merlin reminds me so much of having a child who requires medicine for ADD. It seems like you are always moving three steps forward and then, sliding two steps back. It is a constant battle of trying to balance what can be helped by behavioral interventions and medication.There is no perfect solution, you just do the best you can in the moment. Merlin is very lucky to have you. Give yourself a pat on the back, and always remember how very hard you have worked with him to achieve happiness in his world.


----------



## Dechi

Thank you Carolinek and Charmed !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Merlin is very lucky to have you. Most people wouldn't go to such lengths to try and make life better for him. I do hope he's happy some of the time and that his fears aren't too bad. It's good to know the TV doesn't spook him so much anymore. Yay. That's progress for sure.


----------



## MaizieFrosty

I echo what everyone else said--you are the best, Dechi, especially considering your health struggles. Merlin is a very, very lucky boy to have you.


----------



## Muggles

Agreed - you have done such an amazing job with Merlin, Dechi. Fingers crossed you get good results tapering off his medications.


----------



## Dechi

Thank you PB, MF and Muggles ! We will be going very slowly and hopefully it works...


----------



## Dechi

Update : 1 week later, I’m still at the same dose reduction than day 1. No rush to lower more, I am taking my time.

It might all be in my head, because I want is sooooo much... Or it might be Merlin feeling my hope and reacting accordingly. BUT... There has been subtle changes in his behavior and I will write them down here so I remember.

- He comes in the kitchen to wait for his dinner (never done that in 4 years)
- He plays more, for a longer time
- He put both his paws on my arm, standing up and looking me straight in the eyes, tail wagging
- He barked when my son came home late at night, so much that Beckie didn’t say a word, and she is one who barks usually (he did it two nights in a row. The second night, he only barked once and Beckie didn’t. Wow...)
- His eyes... how can I explain, it’s almost magical. He had a spark in his eyes this morning that I had never seen when he’s inside the house. There was happiness in it, and life
- He doesn’t go as far away from me when I move around. 

I feel like his personality is starting to shine through, it’s a very strange feeling when you’ve had your dog 4 1/2 years !


----------



## Getting ready

That sounds amazing, Dechi. Your love for Merlin shines through and I bet has a lot to do with his progress.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I think that's just wonderful. I think when you have so much invested in your dog, so much time put in, working as a team, it creates a unique and special bond in both dog and owner. I think it comes in waves. And you may be seeing one of those big waves of connectivity between you and Merlin. Merlin is getting onto this in a big way I bet. :angel:


----------



## Dechi

Update 11 days (I like to write it or else I will forget). I’ll just list the new behaviors :

- For a few days now most of the time he goes outside to do his business without looking back and staring at me for a few seconds before walking away from the house (now he just bolts like Beckie through the door and runs in the yard, not minding me). This is completely new and unexpected, he has never done this once, ever !

- Tonight for the first time he lay belly up, legs spread, next to Beckie, and just stayed there, totally relaxed, eyes half-closed, while I rubbed his belly. He even stayed in that position for a while after I had stopped petting him. This is also new, he was never comfortable enough to lie in such a vulnerable position, even less to sleep in it !

- He didn’t get up after being put to bed when I put up the doggy gate.

Still at the same decreased dose for now.

ETA : he also started being naughty (I caught him with two paws up on the table where Nuage his, watching his every move...) And his nose is wet, yeaaaaah !


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Wow! Some wonderful behaviors that seem to show he's more and more comfortable, confident and happy. I love that he put his paws up on the table. He's feeling adventurous and curious, ready to explore. Awesome!:angel:


----------



## PeggyTheParti

This is so wonderful!


----------



## Dechi

We’re on day 17 now and yesterday I noticed some of the old behaviors were coming back. He started looking at me again near the door when going outside, and being scared when I come near the couch where he is.

So I figure maybe it’s time to lower the dose in the morning as well, which I did for the first time this morning. We’ll go from there.


----------



## Asta's Mom

Ah Dechi - you know how much I adore Merlin. He is a funny little packet of joy. You are doing the best job,trying to help him. Don't give up!


----------



## Mfmst

Dechi said:


> Update : 1 week later, I’m still at the same dose reduction than day 1. No rush to lower more, I am taking my time.
> 
> It might all be in my head, because I want is sooooo much... Or it might be Merlin feeling my hope and reacting accordingly. BUT... There has been subtle changes in his behavior and I will write them down here so I remember.
> 
> 
> He comes in the kitchen to wait for his dinner (never done that in 4 years)
> He plays more, for a longer time
> He put both his paws on my arm, standing up and looking me straight in the eyes, tail wagging
> He barked when my son came home late at night, so much that Beckie didn’t say a word, and she is one who barks usually (he did it two nights in a row. The second night, he only barked once and Beckie didn’t. Wow...)
> His eyes... how can I explain, it’s almost magical. He had a spark in his eyes this morning that I had never seen when he’s inside the house. There was happiness in it, and life
> He doesn’t go as far away from me when I move around.
> 
> I feel like his personality is starting to shine through, it’s a very strange feeling when you’ve had your dog 4 1/2 years !


I have my fingers crossed for Merlin’s success in tapering off the medication. He’s older and has banked a lot of reassuring memories, thanks to your empathy and care.


----------



## Dechi

Update : Merlin has now been completely off medication for about 10 days. He had a hard time at my parents during the holidays but now that we are back home, he is doing very well. He is happy and playing more than he used to. He is also eating more and with more gusto. His hair is nicer too, it doesn’t look like an old teddy bear fur anymore... He also smells nicer, but it might be because there is snow outside and he is not rolling in dirt. I guess I will know for sure when summer comes.

I’m very happy I made the decision to try getting him off medication and for now I have no plans to start him on it again.


----------



## Skylar

Wow, that’s fabulous.


----------



## Muggles

That’s amazing! So glad for you and Merlin.


----------



## Carolinek

That’s wonderful, you’ve done great work with him!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Pure awesomeness!!! Yay! ?


----------



## lily cd re

Awesome!


----------



## Fenris-wolf

Yay??


----------

